# creamy clouds



## morras (28/6/16)

Who has 100 ml of the strawberry and ice cream, 3 and 6 mg in stock ?


----------



## Yiannaki (28/6/16)

morras said:


> Who has 100 ml of the strawberry and ice cream, 3 and 6 mg in stock ?



here you go  they're based in Northcliff but also deliver. @element0709 
https://www.vapechem.co.za/collecti...ilky-strawberry-ice-cream?variant=20698162691

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## morras (29/6/16)

Thanks bud . Order placed and paid !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

morras said:


> Thanks bud . Order placed and paid !


Awesome  glad you're sorted! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

